

Have any of you become sick of computers at any time in your life? - coned88

It seems I have become absolutely disgusted with computers for the most part.  Though my entire career is based on them, so there is no real escape.  Have any of you experienced the same thing and if so, how did you work around it?
======
anigbrowl
Yes, though mainly in a work context rather than becoming allergic to email or
the web. I just worked in other areas for a couple of years - construction and
cooking, to be specific.

The physicality was a nice change from sitting in a chair, and the work
brought benefits of its own: improved skill at problem-solving and efficiency
(the former more in construction, the latter more in cooking, but with
elements present in both), improved people skills, a better work ethic and
appreciation of safety (and by extension, responsibility to your colleagues)
and better work-life balance - preparing or cleaning & putting away the tools
of one's trade every day became a useful ritual that helped to define the
border between personal and work time, something that might be difficult when
you can do system administration via your phone.

Of course I made much less money, not least because I lacked commercial
experience or special training. But I learned a great deal in the process, and
of course the task-specific skills can save one a good deal of money - for
many home-improvement jobs I don't _need_ to hire a contractor, and even if I
do want or need to, it's a lot easier to estimate the scope and likely cost of
the work. To this end, I'd say choose a job that requires skills and will
challenge you, even though you might find it more difficult to get your foot
in the door (especially in a poor economy, where employers don't want to hire
over-qualified people who may flee at the first opportunity). So while being a
waiter might be challenging and might improve your ability to handle
customers, you won't accumulate a whole lot of useful skills in most waiting
jobs. But many other areas allow you to develop meta-skills that will be
useful in any job as described above, and if you like the industry you might
well see market opportunities for computers, should you decide to return to
hacking at a later date.

Also, when you do you may well earn more money as long as your computer skills
haven't atrophied. Many employers value diversity of experience if it brings a
deeper perspective and if it was undertaken from self-development rather than
out of necessity. I found I enjoyed other sorts of work besides the computer-
based kind, and when I was recruited a couple of years later to a computer
business again, I had to think hard about accepting. Unexpectedly, my would-be
employer interpreted my hesitancy as a negotiating strategy and upped his
offer by about 10% on the spot. Also, I didn't go back to the same old grind I
had felt tired of before, but in a direction that employed some of my newly-
acquired skills (more customer-facing and process-oriented) and continued to
look for new areas of development - in my case that was learning about
multimedia hardware which eventually took me into the entertainment field.

------
inerte
Yes, a few times during my life. I never really left the computer but I did
start some parallel activities which are fun. Parachuting, kung-fu, eletric
guitar.

I never quit suddenly, going days without turning on the computer. But I do
wonder sometimes if this is the best use of my time. Is it really worth typing
this to you? Why the hell am I not at least trying to have sex with two world
misses?

In the end, I've decided that I quite like my life the way it is. I love my
fiancee and I plan to have four kids with her.

I guess it's matter of finding what you want. Now, knowing what you do NOT
want is useful too. Just act on it. Start with a few things that you've ever
wanted to do, like kung-fu in my case, and develop into a hobby, a passion,
and maybe someday you'll earn money to do it.

------
ZeroGravitas
It wasn't so much computers as the fact that the industry in general and the
company I worked for seemed based on ripping people off and feeding them BS. I
bought a sunflower iMac and learned about unix and open source and got a new
job in that direction. That was sufficient to shake me out of it.

------
Nogwater
My interest in computers waxes and wanes, but in the past 20 years I have
never felt sick or disgusted. Maybe the week here and there that I take off is
enough, or maybe I just haven't reached that point yet.

------
danielnicollet
yes I did. At that point I bought a little stone house in France, in a remote
mountainous region called Auvergne. I made a vegetable garden and fixed the
house up for a year. Then I felt better and returned to computer ;-)

